# found some new Ontario druggist bottles



## RCO (Oct 23, 2018)

a couple more finds from last weekend , when I was at a large flea market . randomly picked up a couple druggist bottles ( Windsor and Niagara falls ) there and found a North Bay bottle at a nearby antique mall . 


the North Bay Ontario bottle is for " Campbells Drug Store ", believe that its from the 1920's and was likely a drug store located downtown . rather plain bottle if not for the embossing 


The Windsor bottle is for " J E D'avignon , Dispensing Chemist " Windsor Ontario , its likely from 1900's but don't know much about it 


The Niagara Falls bottle is for " E C McNally , Druggist " Niagara Falls Ontario , likely from 1910's but don't know much about it , as they were both just random buys , bottles I though were interesting


----------



## RCO (Oct 23, 2018)

more pictures of the North Bay bottle


View attachment 185213


----------



## RCO (Oct 23, 2018)

more pictures of the Windsor bottle


----------



## RCO (Oct 23, 2018)

more pictures of the Niagara Falls bottle


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 23, 2018)

Nice finds!  I'll always buy Canadian druggist bottles if they're cheap enough.  Gonna try to go to the Longueuil show this weekend, I'll see what I can find there.


----------



## mctaggart67 (Oct 23, 2018)

Nicely done. Exactly the kind of thing I collect. In fact, I've got over 1,200 embossed Canadian drugstore bottles.


----------



## RCO (Oct 24, 2018)

CanadianBottles said:


> Nice finds!  I'll always buy Canadian druggist bottles if they're cheap enough.  Gonna try to go to the Longueuil show this weekend, I'll see what I can find there.



true the north bay bottle was only $10 likely cause I found it  down in southern Ontario far away from northern Ontario collectors , 

also found a high quality hardcover book on Timmins Ontario at a thrift store there , seemed to be some northern items down there for some reason


----------



## RCO (Oct 24, 2018)

mctaggart67 said:


> Nicely done. Exactly the kind of thing I collect. In fact, I've got over 1,200 embossed Canadian drugstore bottles.



 only have 10 druggist bottles or druggist bottles with actual writing / embossing on them. that I'd consider to be actual druggist bottles. but I see myself buying more if I run across them at a good price 

even though I'm definitely more interested in soda bottles


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 24, 2018)

BIM druggist bottles and BIM soda bottles are both something I'll buy from anywhere in Canada if I can find them for $5 or less.  ABM sodas I only buy from certain areas.  One thing I like about druggist bottles is they don't take up too much space!  Seems like it's getting harder to find them at that price but I still come across them from time to time.  A few years back I was getting at least five Ottawa druggists every bottle show for almost nothing, now I'm lucky to find one or two.  As much as I hear about the hobby being in decline, it seems like the bottles just keep getting more expensive and harder to find.


----------



## RCO (Oct 24, 2018)

CanadianBottles said:


> BIM druggist bottles and BIM soda bottles are both something I'll buy from anywhere in Canada if I can find them for $5 or less.  ABM sodas I only buy from certain areas.  One thing I like about druggist bottles is they don't take up too much space!  Seems like it's getting harder to find them at that price but I still come across them from time to time.  A few years back I was getting at least five Ottawa druggists every bottle show for almost nothing, now I'm lucky to find one or two.  As much as I hear about the hobby being in decline, it seems like the bottles just keep getting more expensive and harder to find.




at that flea market was some other druggist bottles but pretty much all from - Toronto , Brantford area or Woodstock Ontario . that's where most of them seemed to be from for some reason 


I rarely see any local druggist bottles for sale here and if an antique store has some there usually newer screw top paper label bottles not older embossed ones


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Oct 27, 2018)

Nice set of bottles there. Embossing really makes all the difference and gives them more character.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 27, 2018)

Hey RCO have you been to a bottle show recently?  Have you noticed that prices have skyrocketed to ridiculous amounts?  It's been a couple years since I made it to an Ontario show, but I went to the Longueuil show today and I came away with almost nothing except for postcards and bottle caps.  It seems like prices for lower-end bottles have increased by 1000% over the past couple years, and that's not hyperbole.  People were asking $10 for slicks and common meds, and $75 for ABM sodas that cost $5-10 at the last Ottawa show I went to.  Last year's Longueuil show was pricey but not like this.  I only came away with two ACL Quebec sodas from a cheap bottle box - one of only two such boxes in the entire show.  Granted, there were some other cheaper offerings here and there, but still at the sort of prices that I would have considered on the pricey side not that long ago.


----------



## RCO (Oct 28, 2018)

CanadianBottles said:


> Hey RCO have you been to a bottle show recently?  Have you noticed that prices have skyrocketed to ridiculous amounts?  It's been a couple years since I made it to an Ontario show, but I went to the Longueuil show today and I came away with almost nothing except for postcards and bottle caps.  It seems like prices for lower-end bottles have increased by 1000% over the past couple years, and that's not hyperbole.  People were asking $10 for slicks and common meds, and $75 for ABM sodas that cost $5-10 at the last Ottawa show I went to.  Last year's Longueuil show was pricey but not like this.  I only came away with two ACL Quebec sodas from a cheap bottle box - one of only two such boxes in the entire show.  Granted, there were some other cheaper offerings here and there, but still at the sort of prices that I would have considered on the pricey side not that long ago.




there was still a fair amount of $5 bottles at the last Toronto show 


although a common complaint I here just about everywhere is asking prices for antiques and collectables are too high . that isn't just for bottles but other collectables and just in general , you'll hear people saying the prices for things are too high , at least the initial asking price is too high 


I have seen some acl's on ebay where the asking price is very high and prices that seem much higher than I was used to seeing for those sorts of bottles ( bottles I wouldn't consider to be extremely rare )  , not sure if people are actually buying them or not . or if these are just initial asking prices and they eventually come down a little in order to actually make a sale


----------



## RCO (Oct 28, 2018)

to further explain the higher ebay prices , I noticed a lot of the bottles going up for sale are from a collector from Toronto . who had previously been one of the main buyers of acl soda's . for some unknown reason he's now selling a lot of the bottles he had previously purchased off ebay 

but since he paid top prices or ebay prices for them over the last couple of years , he's asking top dollar for everything , as much money as he paid or slightly more . it will be tough to find people willing to pay more if he was the highest bidder on these bottles , not sure how many he's actually sold , but he has a fair number listed for sale 


update looked thru the sold listings he's only sold a couple acl's from Ontario and one said best offer accepted which was a fairly common bottle from Collingwood , I've seen sell for $10 ( price said $39.99 but doesn't say the lower price he took )   , he also sold a rare acl bottle from Credit Valley for $150 . but for all the bottles he's put online not many have sold 


also sold 2 acl milk jugs , one for a crazy price 

https://www.ebay.ca/itm/STAR-BEVERA...h=item56b9b16503:g:qE4AAOSwWXFb04E-:rk:1:pf:0


----------



## RCO (Oct 28, 2018)

looked thru some of his bottles , couple I'd say are common 

he has a Silver Foam from Sudbury Ontario , good condition but its very common , I have one but only paid maybe 50 cents at a yard sale , he wants $39.99 for his 

https://www.ebay.ca/itm/SILVER-FOAM...=item1cbc316b51:g:WGoAAOSw5jhbs8h5:rk:16:pf:0


he also has a couple bottles from North Bay , Garlands beverage and Macdonald's steinie , both are really common , wants $39.00 and $29.99 , typically seen Garland bottles go for $10 around here and see the steinie all the time but usually not that nice 


https://www.ebay.ca/itm/NORTH-BAY-ONTARIO-POP-BOTTLE-GARLANDS-BEVERAGES-in-CLEAR-GLASS-11-ozs/123416465603?hash=item1cbc31d0c3:g:VFIAAOSwXIhbnZSL:rk:29f:0



he also has a Robinson's ginger ale from perth Ontario , small town but I've seen this bottle often , have one and only paid $7 I think from an antique mall a few years back , he wants $29.99
https://www.ebay.ca/itm/ROBINSONS-G...=item1cbdfb1b1c:g:9aUAAOSw1XFbwQ4N:rk:24:pf:0


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 28, 2018)

If they actually were selling for those prices I'd rent myself a table at the next show and cash in.  I'd be sitting on a gold mine in that case.  But I didn't see the stock on the tables decreasing much at all as the show went on.  Maybe there just aren't many collectors interested in unloading things in Montreal.  Ottawa always had some collectors looking to get rid of stuff.  It's so strange, antique stores are closing down and people are worried about the death of the hobby, but around here the supply of cheap antiques has dried up almost completely over the last five years.  I don't know what's going on.  Standard market economics do not seem to be at play here.


----------



## RCO (Oct 29, 2018)

CanadianBottles said:


> If they actually were selling for those prices I'd rent myself a table at the next show and cash in.  I'd be sitting on a gold mine in that case.  But I didn't see the stock on the tables decreasing much at all as the show went on.  Maybe there just aren't many collectors interested in unloading things in Montreal.  Ottawa always had some collectors looking to get rid of stuff.  It's so strange, antique stores are closing down and people are worried about the death of the hobby, but around here the supply of cheap antiques has dried up almost completely over the last five years.  I don't know what's going on.  Standard market economics do not seem to be at play here.




there has been a rash of antique store closing around here for some reason , since I only get to some of them very rarely I'm not exactly sure who all is still open and who's now closed 

but has been a few surprise closures lately , in Orillia a small city of 30,000 . the large antique store downtown just announced its closing by the end of the year . which was a surprise as they only moved into there new location ( which is a nicely renovated building rate across from the library ) maybe 4 years ago after having been in another store downtown for many years . but I went in to check out there sale but not much interesting left in the store and some of the prices even with a large discount weren't a good deal , I bought 1 book and left 

a small thrift/antique ish store just down the street from them also just closed at the end of October ( was also unaware they were closing  ) , meaning there won't be any antique stores in that downtown by the end of the year 


I have an extra Garlands bottle like his , if I felt I could get $40 for it , I'd sell it but I've honestly never seen one sell for that much . think he over paid and is now stuck  trying to sell the bottle  at a price too high for such a common bottle


----------



## RCO (Oct 30, 2018)

[h=1]Antique Mall to close at end of September[/h]The Strathroy Antique Mall will close their doors at the end of September, once again putting the fate of the once-popular downtown building in limbo.




														 Louis Pin														 
More from Louis Pin							  

				Published on: September 12, 2018 | Last Updated: September 9, 2018 2:56 PM EDT	

https://www.strathroyagedispatch.com/news/local-news/antique-mall-to-close-at-end-of-september




( did a google search to see if any other antique malls or stores closed recently , at least one did . never made it to the antique mall in Strathroy Ontario ( near London ) but sounds like it was large at one point with 100 vendors but went down hill and started to lose money )


----------



## mctaggart67 (Oct 31, 2018)

RCO said:


> *Antique Mall to close at end of September*
> 
> The Strathroy Antique Mall will close their doors at the end of September, once again putting the fate of the once-popular downtown building in limbo.
> 
> https://www.strathroyagedispatch.com/news/local-news/antique-mall-to-close-at-end-of-september




I find it interesting that declining sales are one reason the Strathroy mall is closing. I used to regularly check this mall's online postings and whenever I wanted something, I'd contact the mall operators about buying said items, shipping terms, etc. Out of around a dozen inquiries, I got one response and that was months later after that particular dealer pulled out of the mall. I've heard similar tales from other collectors of bottles and other things. Yes, I realize a few missed sales here and there may not add up to a huge amount of dough, but I think the poor response rate indicates the mall's management wasn't as aggressive for sales as other malls are. As far as I'm concerned, a retailer should do whatever it reasonably takes to make a sale, no matter how big or small.


----------



## RCO (Oct 31, 2018)

mctaggart67 said:


> I find it interesting that declining sales are one reason the Strathroy mall is closing. I used to regularly check this mall's online postings and whenever I wanted something, I'd contact the mall operators about buying said items, shipping terms, etc. Out of around a dozen inquiries, I got one response and that was months later after that particular dealer pulled out of the mall. I've heard similar tales from other collectors of bottles and other things. Yes, I realize a few missed sales here and there may not add up to a huge amount of dough, but I think the poor response rate indicates the mall's management wasn't as aggressive for sales as other malls are. As far as I'm concerned, a retailer should do whatever it reasonably takes to make a sale, no matter how big or small.




never been there so not sure what the problem was , but personally one of my biggest complaints with antique malls is stale merchandise . I have a good memory and often when I go back to these places 1 or 2 years later i'll see the same items still for sale .

if I was running an antique mall , I'd force the vendors to keep fresher stock and if items didn't sell after 6 months to a year , either have to reduce the price by a minimum of 25% or pull it entirely , wouldn't allow things to sit there for years and years if no one was interested in purchasing it at its current price 


but it personally disappoints me to see antique malls or stores close as that makes it harder for me to find things , if these sorts of stores aren't there , is one less place I can find things


----------



## RCO (Nov 3, 2018)

update both his silver foam ( Sudbury ) bottles are listed as sold now but it says " best offer accepted ) , 
so its unclear if he actually got the $39.99 and $29.99 he was asking or he took a much lower price for the bottles , I suspect he took a much lower price but with ebay that number is hidden from view 

I'm sure the 7 oz silver foam bottle is very common , I've seen bottles from that company many times and have one myself , never seen one sell for $40 even in great condition


----------

